# lte



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

Westfeild ma. Needs some loving to. Hurry up version.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

So much fail in this post.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

HAHAHA! I think he meant westfield ma is needing some lte loving too and hurry up Verizon!


----------



## haplyrootd2 (Aug 13, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> So much fail in this post.


+1 I agree totally.


----------



## anthonykash (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree I live in west Springfield almost on the line from westfield and I only get 4 g in certain parts of west Springfield

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

"anthonykash said:


> I agree I live in west Springfield almost on the line from westfield and I only get 4 g in certain parts of west Springfield
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah I look up to my trips to westside. 4g is great.


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, miketoasty & haplyrootd2, no need for the rude comments. We're trying to promote a nice cooperative community here.


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

Play nice everyone .


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

"Caimbrie said:


> Play nice everyone .


Its ok I was hammered ass drunk when I made this thread.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

"jaymccoubrey said:


> Its ok I was hammered ass drunk when I made this thread.


Sounds like you need to install CM and turn on the beer goggles.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe would that get me 4g faster?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"jaymccoubrey said:


> Its ok I was hammered ass drunk when I made this thread.


Knew something wasn't right. But I do wish you luck on your quest for 4g. Speed makes crack flashing amazingly easy and quick lol.


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> Knew something wasn't right. But I do wish you luck on your quest for 4g. Speed makes crack flashing amazingly easy and quick lol.


I bet. Atleast I got fast wifi

Sent from my phone


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Hahaha drunken posts are the best (and sometimes worst) kind of posts. Good luck getting LTE soon. I'm still waiting in south central MN. I'm about 30 minutes outside the twin cities coverage. Frustrating to say the least. Oh well.


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

"mkjellgren said:


> Hahaha drunken posts are the best (and sometimes worst) kind of posts. Good luck getting LTE soon. I'm still waiting in south central MN. I'm about 30 minutes outside the twin cities coverage. Frustrating to say the least. Oh well.


The version store said i would have it in the summer. Summer is done.
At least I got gingerbread. 
Sent from my phone


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"jaymccoubrey said:


> The version store said i would have it in the summer. Summer is done.
> At least I got gingerbread.
> Sent from my phone


Its funny actually, I live in a suburb outside of Pittsburgh that on their map should be nowhere close to 4G but everyday I wake up to that beautiful 4G symbol on my phone.


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

"miketoasty said:
 

> Its funny actually, I live in a suburb outside of Pittsburgh that on their map should be nowhere close to 4G but everyday I wake up to that beautiful 4G symbol on my phone.


Lucky

Sent from my phone


----------

